# hive fleet Vorropohaiah



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

so, as though big marines and millions of orks werent enough... i finally got my space hulk genestealers assembled and with the new tyranid codex looming over the horizon i thought id go back to my original army for 40k, which i had started over 15 years ago with the release of the 2nd edition 40k tyranid codex (first proper army list for them after the black codex from the 2nd edition boxed set).

im excited by the idea of all warrior armies as that has always been my wish after first seeing pis of the current plastic warriors which i still think are some of Jes goodwins finest to date. and that got my creative juices flowing (steady ) so painted up some spare gaunts i had lying around:









theyre painted exactly the same way as my last tyranid army, but instead of scab red/tentacle pink decided on hawk turquoise and ice blue, which makes for a nice cold army. black armour and purple /flesh skin finishes off the look, with a 'snow' base (well, whatever GW thinks passes for snow at least...)

next on the list are:



















im still unsure about the base rims. i was thinking about my fave - scorched brown, which is a pretty cold colour (add bleached bone and it turns purple so should fit, in. though im not too sure. for the time being ill leave them black.

C&C welcome, thanks


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The snow looks ace. leave it as that.

Space hulk brood lord \m/


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice. I like the grey/blue scheme, most "ice nids" I see are white, this is a nice break from that. + rep!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice scheme there. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

nice work mate i cant wait to see that carnifex painted up, whats the next part of this army gonna be?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

probably the broodlord - after assembling him i love the pose and the size is a lot larger than i expected too


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

Love the colors, very unique. +rep


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

heres my first custom tyranid:

*Warrior*










































warrior body, tail is a carnifex crushing claw , talons are from a hormagaunt (both the upper and lower ones). head is a warrior head and prow from a dark eldar jetbike. legs and arms have been repositioned and GS used to fill in the gaps. head still needs some work (mostly the neck). once i get my supply of hawk turqoise i can get started.

also, i have no idea what this would be in game. maybe an HQ warrior or it could counts as one of the newer units? who knows... i plan on makeing at least 3 of these (and possibly more normal warriors with the crushing claw tail, which i love!)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I love the big wasp-esque tail, it looks great. I'm really unsure about the arms however - the head is massive and the arms look so weak in comparison. A bit like a T-Rex!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I think you should go with the bases as they are. I like the black as a good contrast with the white.
Nice tyranid warrior you got there (and the waaagh! you got going in the background). Looks suitably like a HQ choice to me. Thumbs up!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Syph said:


> I love the big wasp-esque tail, it looks great. I'm really unsure about the arms however - the head is massive and the arms look so weak in comparison. A bit like a T-Rex!


think of it is a psychic tyranid - so powerful it doesnt need arms. kinds like something they already have  ill probably use the three of these i make as zoanthropes



piemaster said:


> I think you should go with the bases as they are. I like the black as a good contrast with the white.
> Nice tyranid warrior you got there (and the waaagh! you got going in the background). Looks suitably like a HQ choice to me. Thumbs up!



lol, thats for another log once it gets finished... my wazdakka model


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Vorropohaiah said:


> think of it is a psychic tyranid - so powerful it doesnt need arms. kinds like something they already have  ill probably use the three of these i make as zoanthropes


Fair dos Vorro - having seen your past work I have every faith in you. I just imagined it with big-ass arms and a venom cannon or something.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fantastic work as always Vorro, my son is drooling right now as Nids are his army as well. Regarding the question you had about the base colour I would leave it black. Personally that is how I do my bases as I think the plain black base makes the rest of the model stand out more. I am not really a fan of painted bases.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

i think everyone has said keep them black... black it is i guess


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Vorro,
Nice paint work! Nice conversion/scuplting too! 
All the best mate,
Dusty


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks 

i made a gaunt with a big gun on the back:

























torso, head and hind legs are from a hormogaunt, forelimbs and abdomen/tail are from a warrior, as is the weapon. the symbiote firing the weapon and the teeny tiny middle limbs (not really visible in the pics) are from a ripper. 

im hoping that the new codex has rules for mutants like the 3rd edition one had. that way i can have mutant gaunts with devourers acting as heavy weapon troopers in units. otherwise i have no idea what the hell id use this for! perhaps make a unit of the and counts as warriors? though theyre a bit small and would take too much advantage of LoS rules for that


though i might stick to this ida and have my heavy warriors and gunfexes have big guns on their backs (like biovores and, hopefully, pyrovores)


----------



## chuckles (Jun 5, 2009)

I like your color scheme, and the big wasp-like synapse critter is pretty cool too. I like the back legs on the gun-gaunt thing, specifically the rear claws.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

i would count the gun gaunt as a boivore if you put it on a bigger base


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, heres the next batch of 8 gaunts done:










well... almost. im waiting for the base to dry so i can paint it and add my snow mixture to it (hate the GW one). more pics later when theyre done

thanks  the new ones turned out a lot crisper than the first 8 i done, and i think i done them in less time... result! 

heres the pic of all 16 (you can tell the difference between the first 8 and the new ones buy the difference in skin-tone and armour - the newer ones have paler armour and colder skin):









and heres a single one:










bases are done with 40% baking soda, 40% PVA and 20% water, painted as a thick paste over a whit undercoat( without the white undercoat, the base colour will show through, the soil is painted very dark in schorched brown to represent tundra.


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

I love the "ice" scheme that you have used great work mate! I am looking forward to more model.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

This is just plain awesome. I love this paint scheme, very original. My compliments, and +rep...definitely looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

so very almost a year to a day down the line and ive finished one model 

well this isnt really a continuation of an army or anything like that; just a random model (though i do have another 2 of these models converted,ready for paint).










its painted in exactly the same way as the termagants posted earlier and the whole thing took a few hours from basecoat to varnish (ardcoat on the scales). i actually really like these conversions and am thinking about making all my warriors in this way (the tail if not the head). 

the base is painted in dark greens/greys/browns, with some snow and dead grass added









and a closer look at the tail:









hope you like


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

they look great, do more do more, i love mowing down nids with my venoms >D


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

luckily these ones dont see the table much


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the conversions and the paint scheme! The feathering on the carapace is ace mate!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very striking colour scheme. Looks great.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> The feathering on the carapace is ace mate!


thanks, after what feels like a whole day painting this guy i need to hear something along those lines! ive been busy painting the carnifex and man do i hate painting those armour plates. takes so long and theres about 8ish layers on each plate and three coats of gloss varnish. just so tedious and slow to get done but then again, lets face it once the armour is done theres only one other colour on the model? 


































quite a rough job on this guy but that only means it fits in with the rest of the models 

more pics on my blog


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Amazing work mate, really love the multitone carapace


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking fantastic Vorro! I like what you did with the arms on the fex. Putting the one set on backwards gives him a very menacing pose. Great work!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Amazing work Vorra!


----------

